# Taliaferro County hunt lease - one slot open



## It's Me (Aug 15, 2016)

Location: Taliaferro County 

We have one slot open for upcoming season. It's is truly a beautiful property w/hardwoods, pines, cut over, creeks and river bottoms. The property is surrounded by thousands of acres of other hunt leases. It hunts a lot bigger than the 260 acres that it is. Campsite for tent or trailer camping, no electricity, bring your own water. It is very nice and we have a shed too.


Lots of deer, turkey, some hogs, small game, a few wood ducks and a few yotes too.


Dues are $600.00 We'll have max 7 members total on the lease. Only interested in courteous hunters and those that keep things legal. 


The lease is just south of I-20 off of Exit 148 (I-20)


Feel free to pm me questions. This place is super nice, so don't miss out and get on board for this coming season.


----------



## 1975shovelhead (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm interested. Do you still have openings? If so what are the rules?


----------



## 1975shovelhead (Aug 20, 2016)

It's Me said:


> Location: Taliaferro County
> 
> We have one slot open for upcoming season. It's is truly a beautiful property w/hardwoods, pines, cut over, creeks and river bottoms. The property is surrounded by thousands of acres of other hunt leases. It hunts a lot bigger than the 260 acres that it is. Campsite for tent or trailer camping, no electricity, bring your own water. It is very nice and we have a shed too.
> 
> ...



do you still have any openings?


----------



## DanJWill (Aug 25, 2016)

Interested. Opening? Lost my lease Norwood(Warren) due to estate settlement. Hunt alone. Have camper/utv. dwillingham@panaramainc.com


----------

